# Budget Centrifugal & Roots Supercharger Builds - (Hyde Motor Works Official Project Build Logs)



## MisterM52 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

Greetings from Germany. I have been in this forum for a while and it was one of the original forums I frequented and some of our old projects and build logs are posted. I decided its time we dedicated an entire topic for all the forced induction enthusiasts here so we can log our projects here.

So this will be an official Hyde Motor Works & K.C. Design Concepts LLC build log journal. As in we post updates of the projects we work on as we go. For those of you who don't know, for over half a decade we have been manufacturing supercharger kits that use roots based superchargers for many 6 and 4 cylinder BMW engines. We have built some of the largest kits as the HMW M1 K.C. that allows the use of a M122H, TVS 2350 as well as larger twin screw superchargers while maintaining air to air intercooling. Will put some pictures and videos of that below.



















































































































Supercharged 332Ti - Tequila Petrol 2017 American Endurance Racing


*Picture Gallery: *Gallery | Hyde Motor Works

_*Social Media:*_
*Facebook:* Log into Facebook
*Instagram:* Login • Instagram
*Youtube:* https://www.youtube.com/c/HydeMotorWorks

*New Upcoming Projects: 
*
_ - HMW KC in house Centrifugal Supercharger - We have been working slowly to develop our own centrifugal design

- Centrifugal Supercharger project for the 6 Cylinder & 8 Cylinder BMW Engines (M5x and M/N6x)

- 8 Cylinder Roots/Twin Screw Supercharger Project (BMW N62, M62 and M60 V8 Engines)

- 4 Cylinder M42/M44 Eaton M45/M62 based SC project 

- BMW M10 Supercharger project

- BMW M20 & M30 Supercharger Projects

- V3.62 Project (using the M62 Supercharger on the M5x & S5x 6 Cylinder Engines) - Right now complete and in final stages of release. _

*As a nod to the appreciation we have for such communities that still offer the enthusiasts like us all with the wealth of information that has accumulated over the years and a place to discuss our hobbies. There will be special discounts for long term members of this forum. *
_
Feel free to suggest and post here. _😄


----------



## MisterM52 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Centrifugal Supercharger Project Development:*

We are building a new supercharger project centered around a E46 325Xi from 2004. Currently in prototype phases, the kits will be made first for the 6 Cylinder & later on also 8 Cylinder BMW Engines. Currently its made to support the M54B30 / S54B32 and we are also testing it out on the M50 and M52 and S50,S52 engines. Should everything go well, we will release this to the public domain as an affordable supercharger unit.

Here are some pictures of us playing with it in its prototype stages.

We will post updates of things as we go here. Let us know what you all think! 😁 

Warm Greetings from Stuttgart, Germany!

*Project Harbinger!*


----------



## MisterM52 (Apr 27, 2016)

Its been a while, hope everyone is keeping up well here.

Our Harbinger Supercharger Kit is finally complete. 🥳

Since July of 2021 we have been working on our first centrifugal supercharger kit, titled Harbinger. The Harbinger is designed as an affordable and reliable mid-range option for enthusiasts. The supercharger is a dry self-contained unit with no lubrication required and is capable of maximum 1150 CFM and up to 22 PSI. Originally made for the E46 330i, it works on all of the other chassis and engine models such as the E38, E36, E34, E30, Z3, Z4 among many others that have the M50, M52, M54 or S50, S52 and S54 engines.

It is scheduled to be released in fall 2022, after all tests have been done. 

_Pre-orders will start in September 2022! We are offering a special discount for the first 10 orders. _






*Here is a recent M1 K.C. build done by in Australia by one of our reseller, quite a magnificent piece of work this build is. *



















*In other news currently we have our Summer 2022 Sale going on, 22% off all our supercharger kits! *
Active members of this forum get special discounts so should you miss it, just reach out!*😊😄*










_ Coupon: SUMMEROF22 _👍

Harbinger Centrifugal Supercharger Kit | Hyde Motor Works


----------

